# August Redfish in Myrtle Beach/MI/PI HELP



## jabash0331 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey all - new to the forum and was hoping for a little help. My brother will be visiting next week and he is hoping to get in to some local redfish. He has been hooked (no pun intended) on reds since taking a guided trip in Texas. I was wondering how the reds are in August? I live in Myrtle Beach and was thinking Murrells Inlet or Pawleys Island would be our best bet. We will be fishing from kayaks so we should be able to access most areas fairly easily. Any thoughts on locations and baits? We mainly fish artificial lures. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They're slow til the fall. You might pick up a few or might find a school early in the morning on the flats but it just depends. I would focus on the flounder and throw Gulp or live bait for the reds (and flounder).


----------



## stratoyak (Aug 26, 2009)

They're sluggish right now, with the water temps so high. So, hard to hook and not as much fight in them when you do get one. In my experience anyhow.

Fish in the AM around the low tide, which will be coming up in a few days. Catch some finger mullet, some live shrimp, and if you get a large mullet, cut bait. If no large mullet, croaker can be caught fairly easily with dead shrimp and they like cut croaker. I am staying away from artificials because the pinfish are tearing them up right now, it's just too expensive.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Redfishing is tough in Charleston right now except in deeper cooler water. If you set up in 30 feet or so outside the inlet, the fishing could be pretty good with BIG REDS. We're getting quite a few in the 20 pounds class.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Hooked a nice red on PI today. Mullet are all through the surf and the water temps are much cooler than myrtle right now. Reds were.tearing the mullet up. I probably would have caught more but I had my shark gear.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

http://m1036.photobucket.com/albumv...AU5WTwwl/Y/NC7QETwYb3iLOA3T81asWKR8GGIR76E/c=


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Last year when i was down in August the mullet were in the surf, I was all geared up to fish for reds inshore; I brought the kayak like 6 inshore rods, more gulp then you could imagine, turns out the best fishing was in the surf. Cut and live mullet right in the surf was catching more reds and flounder then inshore. I wasn't able to go down this year bc of switching jobs but if I was going I would leave all that home and target them in the surf. Just my 2 pennies


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I caught that one right in the breakers on a piece of cut bait...thats,where the mullet were jumping so thats where I fished.


----------



## jabash0331 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info. I think we might try the surf instead of the inlet based on your recommendations. Hopefully, we can pull a couple out - I don't think my brother has ever caught a fish in the surf. 

What type of rig were you using?


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I just rigged up a standard fishfinder rig and tossed it in the surf. I cant cast my trolling reels without them birdsnesting. Used a piece of a spot for cutbait.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't want to highjack the thread, but i'm coming down 1st week in Dec and wondered if i should bring my yak. It's an Old Town Loon (13'9") sit in. I have plenty of experience in inland lakes and rivers here in Michigan. I know fishing can be tough in Dec, but i'm not a golfer and need to do some fishing. I'm staying in Cherry Grove Beach and was wondering about launching at 53ed Ave. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------

